# Looking for sound effect



## Neonbeyond (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking for creapy ghost kids sounds. Like the girl from polterghist when they talk to her thought the TV. I have those but looking for more like it. I can think of nothing more creapy for parents who bring their kids to my house and there here ghost children sounds mixed in with the rest of the stuff I have playing. As well looking for evil sounding chants if you know of any. Thanks all!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Well ya come to the right,creepy place !! Try meltdown211's site. He has a free site that he created with lots of sound effects for us. 
There is a "chants" folder with some great evil chants, & a folder with creepy childrens music too.
4shared, Online file sharing and storage
Password is;hauntforum

Hey melty,see....someone else needs "chants"........LOL -DL  
............... c - h - e - e - s - e - w - h - e - e - l.........


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think this on is just killer...called "dead kids" and it just freaks me out. Maybe it will work for you...

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download dead kids.mp3

Many, many thanks to Dark Lord for the referral!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I like that one,dead kids IS creepy !!


----------



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

hi guys great info and thanks i have 1 ? lol wife looking for jaws theam would anyone have please thanks j8.


----------



## lv2haunt (Oct 1, 2008)

That dead kids is EXACTLY what I have been looking for!! First of all I do home child care. My basement is my daycare area and I am going to put a trike and a doll clown at the bottom of the steps and play kids sounds!! THANK YOU!! After endless searching on the net, this makes me feel great!!


----------



## Eric Monster (Oct 16, 2008)

I was looking for some good Halloween sound effects


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Eric...did you find the sound effects you were looking for???


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one that I mixed that is a DVD rip from the movie "The Changeling" :

*Child's Voice Mix*


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

There's also this one I'm not sure where I got this file from but I think it might be what you're looking for RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Here's one that I mixed that is a DVD rip from the movie "The Changeling" :
> 
> *Child's Voice Mix*


No sound..............


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> There's also this one I'm not sure where I got this file from but I think it might be what you're looking for RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


Nice creepy one,Thanx !


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Dark lord said:


> No sound..............


Try again. Seems to be working fine on this end.


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

Great sound FX, Thanks!


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Dead kids is just what i was looking for thanks, was looking for something really creepy and disturbing for the bathroom (no one will want to go to the loo) oh the fun i'll have lol
just as long as no one wets on the floor lol


----------

